# What model is this OCR?



## ginger.ninja (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi guys, im wanting to start cycling and have seen the following bike for sale but can't find the model, i know the OCR came in 1, 2, 3, 4 versions but im unable to find anywhere online a pure 'OCR Compact' like this. Any help on the spec, age, etc most welcome. Cheers in advance guys


----------



## trek7100 (Jan 1, 2008)

Have you tried the Giant website? I believe they have an archive of previous years.


----------



## ginger.ninja (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes, i have looked and gone back a number of years but had no result, i had heard it may of been a special edition they ran at some point, but not 100% sure. Any further ideas? Cheers


----------



## MADMAXB (Mar 1, 2010)

From ur pic it looks like a European color scheme its not found in that color scheme in US. How much they asking for it?
Hope this helps :thumbsup: 
Price brand new was 750.00 dollars.


Its a 2001 OCR2 has Tora Shifters and derailleurs 
Frame & Fork
Frame Construction	TIG-welded
Frame Tubing Material	Giant ALUXX 6061 T-6 aluminum, butted
Fork Brand & Model	Giant
Fork Material	Chromoly, aero crown
Rear Shock	Not applicable

Components
Component Group	Shimano Sora Triple
Brakeset	Shimano Sora Dual Pivot brakes, Shimano Sora STI Dual Control levers
Shift Levers	Shimano Sora STI Dual Control
Front Derailleur	Shimano Sora
Rear Derailleur	Shimano Sora
Crankset	Shimano Sora (triple), 30/42/52 teeth
Pedals	Giant Road clipless
Bottom Bracket	Unspecified
BB Shell Width	Unspecified
Rear Cogs	8-speed, 12 - 25 teeth
Chain	1/2 x 3/32"
Seatpost	SL Composite micro-adjust, 27.2mm diameter
Saddle	Selle Italia XO
Handlebar	Cinelli Altera
Handlebar Extensions	Not included
Handlebar Stem	Giant Compact adjustable
Headset	1" threadless Cane Creek ZS Integrated

Wheels
Hubs	Shimano Sora
Rims	Mavic CXP 21, 32-hole
Tires	700 x 23c Hutchinson Reflex
Spoke Brand	Stainless steel, 15g straight gauge

Dont think id pay more than 300dollars tho


----------



## ginger.ninja (Jan 10, 2011)

WOW, cheers MADMAXB, your totally right, its a UK (European) bike i should of said im from the UK, lol. He is asking for £175 = $272 in todays money market. Im well impressed with your knowledge and can't thank you enough, i think for my first road bike it seems a good deal and not alot of money, cheers again and if you find anymore out about it feel free to keep adding to the post


----------



## MADMAXB (Mar 1, 2010)

So did you buy the bike yet


----------



## ginger.ninja (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeap, im picking it up this weekend, it will be my first road going bike, had BMX's and mountain bikes but never a road bike, can't wait to get out on it, cheers again for your help MADMAXB, heres to many years riding the road ;-)


----------

